# Which song was written about you?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

One more FB quiz to brighten your day: Which song was written about you? 

I got:

"Happy" by Pharrell Williams

You're a little sunshine, aren't you? You're always optimistic and in a good mood. Whoever's got so much positive energy, is loved and finds new friendships easily. So get your headphones on, listen to your song and DANCE!

I tried it, but found it more suitable for jive or lindy hop than a sensible jig or reel.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried this quiz and got 'Wild Thing' by the Troggs! It was ludicrous but I felt rather pleased. Someone had glimpsed the gypsy in my soul. But taking the test again, with the same answers, I've got 'I will survive' by Gloria Gaynor. So truer, so tedious!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Mmmhm, right there with Ingélou: "I Will Survive" by Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

This must be the most offending quiz You've ever dug up Mr Tag! 
Found most of the questions difficult to answer, had to guestimate several of them. I got:



> "You're Beautiful" by James Blunt
> Good looks is not all that counts, but it does make life easier. Nobody knows that as well as you because you're looks have opened many doors for you along the way. So now it's time for you to lay back and enjoy your very own song because: YOU'RE BEAUTIFUL!


The result made me actually consider the consequences of this classic TV Theme Song!






/ptr


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Your Beautiful by James Blunt............?!

I suppose it could have been worse....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"Don't Stop Believin' " by Journey.

Yes. My message to pithy poster wannabees everywhere. You can do it!!!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I refuse to be 'Wild Thing' - I'm not _that_ bad.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

How would I know enough to take this quiz, since I almost never pay attention to the lyrics, Lol.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I also got "Don't Stop Believin' " by Journey. I don't like the song and don't know why they foisted it upon me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> How would I know enough to take this quiz, since I almost never pay attention to the lyrics, Lol.


That is basically why I forbore. The song written about me is "Too Old" (to cut the mustard anymore). I'm betting that ain't in the mix.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2014)

I did the quiz, and strangely enough the song proposed was "Roll over Beethoven" by Chuck Norris. Which is Cantonese kung-fu-speak for "Berry".


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> That is basically why I forbore. The song written about me is "Too Old" (to cut the mustard anymore). I'm betting that ain't in the mix.


Ooh, Ukko - in our family we had that as a 78, sung by Marlene Dietrich & Rosemary Clooney.
The other side was 'Men are good for nothing...'


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My favourite lines from 'Too old to cut the mustard': 
*Once I kissed a millionaire -
Ran my fingers through his hair.
The whole thing turned out pretty grim
'Cos none of his hair belonged to him!*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Mr Green Genes by the Mothers - unfortunately the quiz selected I will survive but I try to ignore that
MAGNIFICENT
With sauerkraut


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

"Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey

Hm............


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

QuietGuy said:


> "Don't Stop Believin'" by Journey
> 
> Hm............


Ditto.

I was tempted to say 'little bit of both' to the question 'male or female'...

...I'll be back in a minute!

[add] Huh, didn't make any difference.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

I did the test a second time, and now my song (plus comments) is :
*"Away with these self-loving lads", by John Dowland*. 
Congrats, you're the life and soul of the party. Your friends just adore your moves on the lute and disco floor, but go easy on the mead.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

"You're Beautiful" by James Blunt I got. Well question what female singers do you like Madona, Lady Gaga, Adele I am not fan of those singers at all but I choose Madona just for sake of. So my test is little cheated.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> I did the test a second time, and now my song (plus comments) is :
> *"Away with these self-loving lads", by John Dowland*.
> Congrats, you're the life and soul of the party. Your friends just adore your moves on the lute and disco floor, but go easy on the mead.


 Nay, in good faith, I will not mell with *thee*...!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

As Carly Simon once sang

You're so vain, 
I bet you think this song is about you,
don't you? don't you?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Richard Strauss - Ein Heldenleben


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

You song is: _"Don't Stop Believin"_ by Journey

Faith is strong! You know that and that is why you stick to your goals, dreams and ideals - no matter what. And if you should ever doubt yourself sometimes: just "Don't Stop Believin'"!
____________________________________________________________

Meh - I don't even like Journey.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> I tried this quiz and got 'Wild Thing' by the Troggs! It was ludicrous but I felt rather pleased. Someone had glimpsed the gypsy in my soul. But taking the test again, with the same answers, I've got 'I will survive' by Gloria Gaynor. So truer, so tedious!


I took the quiz twice without changing any of my answers and got the same two songs you did.:lol:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I also got Happy also. I most certainly am NOT 

This quiz was bad


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"I Will Survive" Gloria Gaynor.

Different from my first attempt on September 18, 2014.

The message is clear: ignore the trolls and baiters and get thee to 30,000 posts forthwith!

Thanks to this song analysis, I can see real mature growth taking place here in just 5 months!


----------

